# STRAIGHT COMEDY!!



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Rainman68 said:


> I'm gonna go on a limb and say the word sharp was never used to define him.


Well, can't wait for his next video....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

CHASINEYES said:


> Hit that pressure crack "Didn't go 20".


:lol:

"This waaaaay"!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Rainman68 said:


> I'm gonna go on a limb and say the word sharp was never used to define him.


When they were handing our brains, he though they say, "trains," and asked for a Caboose. :lol:


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Enjoy.......I always do....best part is in the beginning, the old flop, drop and roll.


The work it took to get that truck out was quite impressive also...He paid some big money for that to happen.


----------

